# Uploading photos?



## Futurelight (Nov 25, 2011)

I have opened a flickr account, I have a facebook business page, even tried from my own website.I have also tried uploading from my computer but, any from the internet says I have an incorrect URL and it simply won't let me upload from my computer. How can I post photos for C&C? This has been bugging the hell out of me for weeks now. Any help please?


----------



## Buckster (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## Futurelight (Nov 25, 2011)

AHAAAA!!!! Like that!!  Thank you so much


----------



## Buckster (Nov 25, 2011)

Futurelight said:


> AHAAAA!!!! Like that!!  Thank you so much


Always glad to help, though I think this thread is in the wrong section and will likely be moved.


----------

